# Bipolar and Graves' (hyperthyroidism)



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi! I was diagnosed bipolar II after 15+ years of struggling with depression and anxiety and a host of other things. Multiple antidepressants and cocktails of each. Finally got my diagnosis in February of this year. I started taking a mood stabilizer and my life got so much better.

I know hyperthyroidism can mess with your emotions and mimic many mental disorders.

My mom was very hopeful that once I got my thyroid out the bipolar diagnosis would go away. I've been thyroid free now for almost 4 weeks and within normal (or low) lab range for almost 6.

I have noticed that my mood swings are less intense but there are still present. I did still have noticeable swings while on my medication because I had to switch and was still working up to therapeutic dose. My pdoc and I decided to hold off on any more movement until after my surgery. The swings now are slightly less intense than they were before the surgery.

In my heart, I am certain that my bp diagnosis is correct. The reason I believe this is because I am still able to see a very definite pattern in my moods. Also, while I was in remission I still had many of the symptoms. I am an ultra rapid cycler and within the course of 6 weeks I could have anywhere from 3-5 cycles spanning 3-5 days each depressive period and 1-2 days each hypo manic period. I am just coming out of a 3 day slump. One where I didn't shower (yuck), do dishes (yuck) or laundry and wanted to sleep a lot. Today I feel better and am going to do some cleaning. I'm almost hoping I go straight from depressed to manic so I can get this house cleaned and my laundry done! (That tends to be my hypo mania...productivity. Accompanied by irritability, frustration and anxiety of course.)

As you can see, my life has been in constant upheaval for a long time. I think that with 100% certainty the hyperthyroidism exacerbated the symptoms and swings. I am desperately hoping that with my thyroid out and normal levels I can shrink either the incidence of the swings or the severity.

Does anyone else here have a mood disorder and can you share your experience? I've really had to struggle because I have two diseases that no one can see.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had intense mood swings with Graves. It took some time after the surgery for things to level out. I no longer suffer mood swings. It is such a relief. I hope things will work out well for you too!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. I don't have any relevant personal experience to share with you, but I just want to say that in my opinion, it's good to trust your gut on this. You know yourself and your body/mind better than anyone else. If you know in your heart that your bipolar diagnosis is correct, it probably is.

Having said that, however, I'd be willing to bet that stabilizing your thyroid issues will make a difference for you!

:hugs:


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks to you both!!


----------

